# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Фотография >  Мой Фуджик

## Янек

Фотографировал телефоном, но почувствовал ,что пришло время купить цифровой фотоаппарат. Долго ходил облизывался на зеркалки, но цены на них  и допы к ним для меня кусачи. После долгих мытарств по инету решил взять эту универсальную машинку FUJIFILM Finpix HS20EXR. По русски это ультразум с 30-ти кратным увеличением и множеством настроек в том числе и ручных.

----------


## Янек

Со всеми настройками ещё не разобрался, фотографирую на авто режимах подбирая подходящие запрограммированные сцены, благо их много, том числе и макро. Так что в свободное от работы и быта время, краплю над этим маленьким монстром, пытаясь научить себя, извлекать из него красоту окружающего мира.

----------


## Янек

Если учесть предыдущий сезон и наступивший, то не удивительно , что фото такой тематики. Буду признателен если кто из опытных подскажет про недостатки и  направит на путь истинный. Фотография дело сложное и многогранное, так что надеюсь, что с вашей помощью чему то научусь.

----------


## Янек

*Брусника*

----------


## magistr

> .... решил взять эту универсальную машинку FUJIFILM Finpix HS20EXR.....


поздравляю, удачных кадров
некоторые замечания по камере:




> Основные характеристики Fujifilm FinePix HS20EXR
> 
> Тип камеры — псевдозеркальная


Говорит о том, что камера имеет внешний вид похожий на зеркалку, но зеркалкой не является, поэтому чудес ждать не стоит.




> Видоискатель — 	электронный


Собственно про что я и писал




> Вспышка — встроенная, горячий башмак


Может быть пока не понятно зачем, но в башмаке огромные преимущества, можно ставить внешнюю вспышку, которая значительно мощнее, у которой поворотная голова, можно использовать "поджигатель" студийного света.




> Стабилизация изображения — двойная


Вот здесь не понятно что имелось ввиду, возможно постоянная и стабилизация для проводки, но это в инструкции читать нужно.




> Источник питания — Батарейки AA, 4 штуки


вот здесь проблемы, нужно купить парочку комплектов и хорошую зарядку, на зарядке не экономить, поскольку если один аккум провалится, весь комплект мертвый, поэтому поищите типа *LaCrosse* 




> Размер матрицы — 1/2"


мелковато, даже очень, так что получать портреты такого плана, где фон размыт будет очень и очень проблематично. 






> Подавление эффекта красных глаз — да


внешняя вспышка решает эту проблему лучше, только потому что угол падения света и отражения его от глазного дна приводят к тому что красный свет проходит мимо объектива, а встроенная вспышка слишком близко к линии объектива, и все равно получит эффект, если человек имеет заторможенную реакцию на серию импульсов вспышки.




> Цифровой зум — 2


Выключить и забыть, в графическом редакторе увеличить картинку можно значительно качественнее.

В остальном на опыте общения с камерами Fuji 9600, 9500, 5800 могу сказать, что в своем классе это очень достойные камеры. При съемке видео очень сильно садятся аккумы, поэтому запасайтесь, если хотите видео снимать, да и карточками тоже.

----------


## Янек

> поздравляю, удачных кадров


Спасибо, да я понимаю , что это не зеркалка, но если не ставить перед собой заоблачные цели , то и с ней я думаю можно чего то добиться, главное понять, что она может, а может она  я так думаю немало. Бум учиться, а пока , пробую и учусь с ней общаться на ты. :Smile3: 

В любом случае спасибо  *magistr*  за доп. инфу. :Ok:

----------


## Янек

Немного уральских грибочков  :Smile3:

----------


## magistr

> Спасибо, да я понимаю , что это не зеркалка, но если не ставить перед собой заоблачные цели ....


собственно я это и пытался сказать, что для своего уровня потребителя - это хорошая камера, просто знаю людей, которые под словом псевдозеркалка понимают отсутствие зеркала но полный функционал как у зеркалки, хотя здесь только внешний вид напоминает зеркалку, а по функционалу это все та же беззеркалка. Конечно понять что и зачем снимать - это нужно и тренироваться ездить на феррари не стоит, нужно начинать с чего-то попроще.

P.S. чем смогу — помогу.

----------


## Янек

> Конечно понять что и зачем снимать - это нужно и тренироваться ездить на феррари не стоит, нужно начинать с чего-то попроще.


Полностью  согласен, а за помощью наверное обращаться буду, спасибо при случае воспользуюсь вашими советами. :Aga:

----------


## Янек

Голубика и клюква

----------


## Янек

Когда то была сосна 



Ястреб после облета своей территории

----------


## Янек

Старое  болото

----------


## Янек

Вроде  * Золотые шары*  в народе их называют

----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек

Ирга

----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек

Листья камыша

----------


## magistr

вижу у вас период, когда ходите с камерой и снимаете все подряд... "А вот это камера сможет, смогла, а вот это..." Надеюсь вы скоро начнете еще уделять побольше внимания композиции снимка, и светотеневому рисунку в кадре. Сказать, что у вас все плохо - низзя. У вас есть чувство кадра, вам его нужно малость развивать. 




> Вроде  * Золотые шары*  в народе их называют


ну это единственное наследство, которое у меня осталось от бабушки по материнской линии. (не считая тех денег, что бабушка положила на сберкнижку, продав свой дом и пол гектара земли. Сейчас в пересчете на современные деньги это 26 копеек. закрывать вклад не буду, пусть остается, буду показывать детям, как хранить деньги в банках, и к чему это приводит)
Привезла бабушка эти цветы из села, каждый август цветут по окном. В этом году они начали цвести очень рано, в середине июля, правда у нас они уже отцвели, и так полтора месяца цвели, в прошлом году меньше недели, как раз на период их цветения наложилась аномальная жара (более 45 градусов в тени, полив не спас).




> Листья камыша


у вас на объективе есть посадочное гнездо под фильтры, купите полярик, поверьте, он вам поможет в такой съемке, приглушит блики на листьях и выделит зелень.
без полярика: 
с поляриком: 
видите сами, разница разительная. и не только вода и листья, еще многие блики сможете убирать. (кроме бликов на металлических поверхностях).

----------


## Янек

Здаров  magistr да наследство у тебя знатное :). В нашем колхозе из допов  к фотикам батарейки , да штативы. За фильтром нужно в областной центр ехать, при случае конечно куплю. А играть светом и тенью на автомате, это как на корове на скачки со скакунами породистыми. Вот освою ручные режимы попробую. Спасибо , что заходишь, спасибо за советы, рад тебя видеть.  :Aga:

----------


## Янек

Это сегодняшние,листвы уже много, а тут такая семейка, мелких вокруг еще штук  7 или 8 :Grin:

----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек

Сегодняшний закат. Тридцатикратное  увеличение.

----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек

Ну вот и кончился отпуск, завтра вставать в пять утра на работу, а сегодня снова сгоняли в лес, погода классная, грибы классные и настроение нормальное. :Yes4: Немного фоток с последнего дня отпуска. :Meeting:

----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек

Осиное гнездо

----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек

Вот здесь мы собираем свои грибочки  :Yes4:

----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## magistr

> 





> 


у меня некоторые студенты, даже после занятий по композиции - приносят кадры значительно хуже укомпонованные.

фото с грибами, замечательный ритмический рисунок, есть акцент на большом, и фон красиво размыт (не ожидал от этой камеры)
жеребенок, не смотря на позицию в центре кадра, но сама фигура закручена спиралью, падающая тень придает маленькую асимметрию, а поворот головы и белое пятно на морде делает световой и яркостный акцент на взгляде жеребенка. В то время как белые "чулочкки" возле копыт в тени от лошади не смотрятся столь же яркими как и морда. 

поздравляю, у вас есть чувство кадра, это редко, но бывает, вам бы еще малость развить свои способности :)

как совет, смотрите побольше картины художников, смотрите фото победителей международных конкурсов. Увидев чужое фото, которое вас завораживает своей простотой и виртуозностью исполнения, попробуйте сделать что-то подобное. повторить, сделать копию. Впринципе это один из способов обучения художников их мастерству, копирование работ мастеров. Таким образом вы сами выработаете технику работы с кадром, с образом, с камерой.

----------


## Янек

> у меня некоторые студенты, даже после занятий по композиции - приносят кадры значительно хуже укомпонованные.


Ну если это говорит педагог, то значит я не совсем никчемный фотолюбитель. Значит будем пробывать и пробывать, что то менять и совершенствовать, хоть и понятно , что это не очень просто.Спасибо *magistr* , что не забываешь , заглядываешь и даешь советы. Очень приятно услышать резюме специалиста. :Yes4:

----------


## Янек

У меня* magistr*, тоже есть кое что от бабушки с дедушкой  :Smile3:

----------


## Янек

А осень набирает обороты........

----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## magistr

> 


Цикорий




> 


С машинкой кадр получше, это в мусорку. Плоский. Без света - не выразительный. то, что вы видели двумя глазами - камера видит одним, в этом большущая разница. Зажмурьте один глаз, когда смотрите на предполагаемый объект съемки, если волшебство не пропало, по сравнению с тем, что вы видели двумя глазами - тогда снимайте. Иначе получится такая плоская картинка.

----------


## Янек

> С машинкой кадр получше, это в мусорку. Плоский. Без света - не выразительный. то, что вы видели двумя глазами - камера видит одним, в этом большущая разница. Зажмурьте один глаз, когда смотрите на предполагаемый объект съемки, если волшебство не пропало, по сравнению с тем, что вы видели двумя глазами - тогда снимайте. Иначе получится такая плоская картинка.


Понял,спасибо за науку.

----------


## Янек

*magistr*, Привет,выручай. Не знаю какой фильтр покупать. Есть возможность заказать в СВЯЗНОМ. РУ  привезут к нам в магазин из Москвы, я Фуджик так же покупал. Есть три  полярика-фильтра, может и больше , а какой из них подойдет не въезжаю.На объективе у меня написано  диаметр 58мм. Вот глянь  этот  Marumi WPC-Circular PL 58mm ( http://www.svyaznoy.ru/catalog/audiovideo/6690 )  и эти  Marumi MC-Circular PL 58mm фильтр ,  Marumi DHG LENS CIRCULAR P.L.D. 58mm  (http://www.svyaznoy.ru/catalog/audio...6690?PAGEN_1=2 )  :Blush2:

----------


## magistr

> *magistr*, Привет,выручай. Не знаю какой фильтр покупать. Есть возможность заказать в СВЯЗНОМ. РУ  привезут к нам в магазин из Москвы, я Фуджик так же покупал. Есть три  полярика-фильтра, может и больше , а какой из них подойдет не въезжаю.На объективе у меня написано  диаметр 58мм. Вот глянь  этот  Marumi WPC-Circular PL 58mm ( http://www.svyaznoy.ru/catalog/audiovideo/6690 )  и эти  Marumi MC-Circular PL 58mm фильтр ,  Marumi DHG LENS CIRCULAR P.L.D. 58mm  (http://www.svyaznoy.ru/catalog/audio...6690?PAGEN_1=2 )


вот сайт с подробным описанием продукции marumi http://www.marumi.com.ua/catshop/143...al_high_grade/
если коротко то *DHG* - фильтр для цифровых камер, поскольку матрица часть света отражает обратно в объектив, то старые фильтры могут работать как еще одна поверхность отражения и может давать поразитную засветку и снижение контраста и деталировки, поэтому на этих фильтрах используется специально покрытие которое не отражает свет обратно в объектив.
*Circular PL* - некоторые системы автофокуса не могут свокусироваться по свету прошедшему через линейный полярик (использовались в фотокамерах с ручной фокусировкой), поэтому в Circular PL используют деполяризатор после отсечения поляризованного света.
*WP* - Water Proyect - защита от воды, поскольку у вас камера не влагозащищенная, то толку мало защищать от проливного дождя переднюю линзу, когда вода проникает во все остальные щели. И еще - WP склонна работать как пылесос, линза быстрее покрывается пылью, которую снять сложнее, чем с обычного фильтра.
*Wide*  - в тонкой оправе, для широкоугольных объективов, чтобы избежать виньетирования по углам. (но там нужно покупать крушку, которая одевается сверху а не дерхится зажимами за резьбу.

----------


## Янек

Спасибо  *magistr*.  Какой  посоветуешь? :Blink:

----------


## magistr

> Спасибо  *magistr*.  Какой  посоветуешь?


Marumi DHG LENS CIRCULAR

----------


## Янек

> Marumi DHG LENS CIRCULAR


Спасибо,значит его и закажу. :Yes4:

----------


## Янек

Скоро листва  опадет.

----------


## Янек

Это сегодняшние грибочки.

----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## magistr

> Скоро листва  опадет.


у нас пока только сохнет, пока даже не желтеет, хоть в чем-то плюс. :)

----------


## Янек

> у нас пока только сохнет, пока даже не желтеет, хоть в чем-то плюс. :)


А у нас осень в разгаре. По лесной дороге едешь,лист, как снег летит,непрерывно.

----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек

*Маслёнок*

----------


## Янек

*какие то поганки* 


*Волнушка, эти грибы для соления*

----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек

Опята

----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Валерьевна

Янек! Грибы - обалдеть!!! :Ok: 
И фото сделаны классно, реально, красивые композиции. Можно прямо сразу альбом составить для детей "съедобные - несъедобные" :D
Красивая природа всё-таки у нас, в России...................

----------


## Янек

> Красивая природа всё-таки у нас, в России...................


Не видела ты Анжелика, что черные лесорубы с ней делают. Была бы в шоке.Сосновые боры вырубают, и вообще все деловую древесину. Оставляя пни да сучья на голом месте.

----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек

Каркадил :)

----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## magistr

> 


 перекрутил ползунки, пережарено получилось

----------


## Янек

> перекрутил ползунки, пережарено получилось


Привет Андрей. Мягко сказал, акварель зараза, не люблю ее. Про другие  очевидные промолчал. Чёт нынче я много промахов сделал. Сам как, что нового?

----------


## magistr

нормально, ездил на туманы. сам видишь, золотой осени у нас нету, ну хоть какая-то:

----------


## Янек

> нормально, ездил на туманы. сам видишь, золотой осени у нас нету, ну хоть какая-то:


Мне нравятся твои объемы. Легко дышать в твоих снимках, я и о других твоих. Глубину пространства у тебя классно получается передать. У тебя какой Кэнон?

----------


## magistr

> Мне нравятся твои объемы. Легко дышать в твоих снимках, я и о других твоих. Глубину пространства у тебя классно получается передать. У тебя какой Кэнон?


первое фото Canon G10, второе и третье Canon 40D

----------


## Янек

Урочище Лешего, не дай бог там ночью оказаться, живым не отпустит. Я с ним знаком, часто захожу в его владения, меня не трогает. :Smile3:

----------


## Янек



----------


## Алла и Александр

> Я с ним знаком, часто захожу в его владения, меня не трогает.


Эт как же ты смог с ним общий язык найти? Говорят, он парень несговорчивый  :Derisive: 

Интересные фото.

----------


## Янек

> Эт как же ты смог с ним общий язык найти? Говорят, он парень несговорчивый


Да вот так Аллочка, где конфетку, где котлетку, где стопочку, так и подружились. :Smile3:  :Meeting:

----------


## magistr

что-то с лешим не поделил, давненько ничего не показываешь :)

----------


## Янек

> что-то с лешим не поделил, давненько ничего не показываешь :)


Привет Андрей и не говори, чет я пенсионер замотался совсем. Пора зиму  начинать фоткать, Завтра пойду гараж откапывать в лес поеду, если получится, у нас пол месяца мело, замело все. :Smile3:

----------


## Янек

Середина ноября :)

----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Алла и Александр

*Янек*, 
Какой лес красивый!!! И зима настоящая!В отличии от нашей.
Хочу снега! Много!!!

----------


## magistr

что-то давно не було видно ваших работ, уважаемый топкстартер

----------


## magistr

В связи с реорганизацией форума, прошу обратить внимание всех на сообщение: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136545
присылайте свои пожелания, стоит ли эту тему переносить в новый раздел, или оставить её в архиве а там создавать новые темы?

----------


## Янек

> что-то давно не було видно ваших работ, уважаемый топкстартер


 :Yes4:

----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## magistr

приятно видеть новые работы.
надеюсь всем видно, что время потрачено не зря, технически фото стали на порядок лучше.
Ну а композиция, дело наживное, приобретается с опытом.

----------


## Янек

> надеюсь всем видно, что время потрачено не зря, технически фото стали на порядок лучше


Приятно слышать отзыв мастера. Спасибо Андрей. :Aga:

----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## PAN

*Янек*, я не буду спасибки на каждую фотку ставить... Просто прими оптом... :Yes4: 

Все несут настроение и состояние... Видно, что ты не просто так случайно попал в эти места...

Качели - ваще суперрр... :Ok:  Брутальные до нЕльзя...))) Так и представляется, как взрослые, крупные, довольно небритые мужики в болотниках и засаленном камуфляже, в вязанных шапочках с помпонами... и вдруг - на качельках... :Yahoo:  Ляпота...)))

На заднем плане дымок...
В уме держим либо рыбацкий антураж, либо туристический, ну, который по типу бардовского запоя...))) Эх, где мои семнадцать лет... :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Качели - ваще суперрр... Брутальные до нЕльзя...))) Так и представляется, как взрослые, крупные, довольно небритые мужики в болотниках и засаленном камуфляже, в вязанных шапочках с помпонами... и вдруг - на качельках... Ляпота...)))


Мне тоже качели понравились, но только я себя на них представляла  :Taunt: 

А вообще, такая природа замечательная, так и манит!!! А небо, облака...  :Ok:

----------


## Янек

*PAN*, 
*Славина*, 

Паша, Ирсенка, пусть все будет так , как вы себе представляете.  А представляете вы здорово.Вот, что значит творческий народ. Вот поэтому наверное меня к вам и тянет, за вашу чувственность и понимание. :br:  :Vishenka 13:  :Connie 30:  :Connie 35:

----------


## magistr

> 


молодца, хорошая работа
цветотонально хорошо выстроено, воздух есть, все хорошо. МОЛОДЦА

----------


## magistr

> *PAN*, 
> *Славина*, 
> 
> Паша, Ирсенка, пусть все будет так , как вы себе представляете.  А представляете вы здорово.Вот, что значит творческий народ. Вот поэтому наверное меня к вам и тянет, за вашу чувственность и понимание.


не, у нас *фотограф-фотографу волк*, так что этот сайт еще идиллия, как реклама одноклассников :)

----------


## PAN

> у нас фотограф-фотографу волк, так что этот сайт еще идиллия, как реклама одноклассников :)


Вот и хорошо, что у нас всех понемногу... Взгляд со стороны - это всегда капелька объективности...

----------


## Янек

Если завтра потеплеет пойду гулять с Викуськой, может чего и поймаю в кадр. С ней более  минус 15 по  Цельсию  гулять нельзя ,всего три месяца моей манипуське. )))

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Привет! Вот наконец то я собралась ответить, хоть и обещанного 3 года ждут, но решила тебя не мариновать, а выполнить свое обещание в этом году.

Значит камера у меня такая

[IMG]http://*********ru/3532784.jpg[/IMG]

По картинке видно модификацию

Купили только тушку и к ней два объектива, вот такие

[IMG]http://*********ru/3521520.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/3512304.jpg[/IMG]

Первый Кэнон пятак, светосила 1.8. Второй Тамрон 28-75, светосила 2.8.
Камера была куплена, как второй фотоаппарат для съемки общих планов, ну и портретов на улице.
Впечатления...
Уже прошло больше года и впечатления, естественно, уже пропали. Со своими обязанностями справляется хорошо, но ты же знаешь, что я "держала" в руках Марк...поэтому особых восторгов не испытываю, но деньги на нем зарабатываю хорошо.
Фотки потому приложу....Не все ж сразу! :Grin:

----------


## Янек

Спасибо Аишка, буду ждать фотки. Интересны чистые без обработки.

----------


## Янек

> Первый Кэнон пятак, светосила 1.8. Второй Тамрон 28-75, светосила 2.8.


Ну с такими стеклами у тебя впечатлений не будет даже от Марка Аишка . :Connie 35:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ну с такими стеклами у тебя впечатлений не будет даже от Марка Аишка .


объясни! Я щас винцо пью, поэтому плохо соображаю.... :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Давай приходи в Корзинку! Рассказывай чего у тебя нового! ...а щас тоже туда приду....

----------


## Янек

> объясни! Я щас винцо пью, поэтому плохо соображаю


Ну это так , можно сказать впечатления вслух. У тебя пикселей много, а матрица маленькая, поэтому она себя проявит на хороших стеклах. 
Но они дороговаты )))Я так думаю )))

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> поэтому она себя проявит на хороших стеклах.


Пока не планирую...Зарабатываю на этих.
А там видно будет...

----------


## Янек

> Привет! Вот наконец то я собралась ответить, хоть и обещанного 3 года ждут, но решила тебя не мариновать, а выполнить свое обещание в этом году.
> 
> 
> 
> Первый Кэнон пятак, светосила 1.8.


А портретик мона какой нибудь. Говорят у него бокэ гайками и чешуей.

----------


## magistr

> А портретик мона какой нибудь. Говорят у него бокэ гайками и чешуей.


ну на 1,8 диафрагма открыта и там кругло, а вот на 4-5,6 да, есть такой рисунок диафрагму, но это еще нужно умудриться снять на фоне контрастного фона, который сзади модели на 500-1000 метров. так что это исключение из правил скорее всего, это вам не на Волне-9 наловить звезд Давида :)

----------


## Янек

Андрей привет, где пропадал? А что скажешь про  Canon 7D?

----------


## magistr

Canon 7D хорошая репортажная камера, если присматриваешь для пейзажей то 8 к/с не столь важно, а матрица и система фокусировки идентична Canon 60D, окромя логики следящего автофокуса, который как раз в репортаж важнее. так что ради пейзажей  нет смысла переплачивать. Если собираешься зарабатывать репортажкой-  то стоит. ну примерно так :)

есть более конкретные вопросы - спрашивай :)

----------


## Янек

> есть более конкретные вопросы - спрашивай :)


Понравилась как в руке лежит. 60 D , как то не так.
И еще  помоему в семерке , какая то функция подстройки объективов вроде есть. Я имею ввиду фокус. Что то читаю много объективов особенно не кеноновских не очень резкие из за фронт или бэк фокуса.  Ну ты понимаешь о чем я если  я не так выразился.

----------


## Янек

> Canon 7D хорошая репортажная камера, если присматриваешь для пейзажей то 8 к/с не столь важно, а матрица и система фокусировки идентична Canon 60D, окромя логики следящего автофокуса, который как раз в репортаж важнее
> 
> есть более конкретные вопросы - спрашивай :)


А вроде и процессор  другой? :Blink:

----------


## Янек

Свой  Фуджик отдал сыну, дочку фотографировать. Уже четыре месяца малышке. Так что себе нужно теперь покупать игрушку новую.

----------


## Янек

Ну вот еще несколько фоток с моего Фуджика )))

----------


## Янек

Белый  мишка  )))

----------


## Янек

Пикан )))

----------


## Янек

Старая заброшенная церквушка

----------


## magistr

> А вроде и процессор  другой?


не другой а просто два
корпус больше и металический

----------


## Янек

Чувствую, что первое время удовлетворения не получу. Многие проходят , через это, пока не научатся снимать в ручном режиме. Но вот литературу бесплатную, я так и не нашел. То онлайн курсы, то книги за деньги, а если что то и есть , то так поверхностно.......... :Tu:

----------


## magistr

> Чувствую, что первое время удовлетворения не получу. Многие проходят , через это, пока не научатся снимать в ручном режиме. Но вот литературу бесплатную, я так и не нашел. То онлайн курсы, то книги за деньги, а если что то и есть , то так поверхностно..........


http://fotoknigi.org/all-books/ - на здоровье пользуйся

----------


## Янек

*magistr*, 

Спасибо Андрей, по свободе займусь.

----------


## Янек

*magistr*, 
Андрей не знаю появишься или нет до нового года, но на всякий случай с наступающим тебя братишка. Пусть все склеится в Новом году и  жизнь, хоть немного. но станет похожа на человеческую. С уважухой и добром от души и сердца. 


.............................................................ЯНЕК........................................................)))

----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------

Валькирия Маруся (14.03.2016)

----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Kurnul

Поделюсь своим опытом использования фуджи со сменной оптикой. Первым ко мне в руки попал Fuji XE-1 в целом камера понравилась, но были несколько больших минусов 1. Низкое качество JPEG, забегая вперед скажу, что в версии XE-2 эта проблема была решена. 2. Автофокус - он медленный, сам я пользуюсь д7000, он гораздо быстрее и точнее. В остальном камера показалась довольно неплохой. Вторую камеру от Fuji одолжил, на неделю друг портретный фотограф , которая была у него основной камерой в комплекте с объективом 56мм, очень понравился аппарат, по большому счету он лишен недостатков первой модели. Та же фокусировка, на уровне D7000, но существенно проигрывает появившемуся у меня на тот момент Olympus om-10 - очень шустрый аппарат. Обе камеры, что XE-1,что XE-2, очень хороши по картинке, по шумам, и по ощущениям - легкие и функциональные.

----------


## Янек

Любит не любит... :Smile3:

----------

Валькирия Маруся (14.03.2016), Славина (09.03.2016)

----------


## Янек

Осенний уик энд :Smile3:

----------

Валькирия Маруся (14.03.2016), Славина (09.03.2016)

----------


## Янек

Золотая осень  :Smile3:

----------

Валькирия Маруся (14.03.2016), Славина (09.03.2016)

----------


## Янек

В реку смотрятся, облака...

----------

Валькирия Маруся (14.03.2016), Славина (09.03.2016)

----------


## Янек

Березки

----------

Валькирия Маруся (14.03.2016)

----------


## Янек

Ночной  костер мерцает  огоньками...

----------

Валькирия Маруся (14.03.2016)

----------


## Янек

Пришла весна

----------

Валькирия Маруся (14.03.2016)

----------


## Янек

Одинокая

----------

Валькирия Маруся (14.03.2016)

----------


## Янек

Кама открылась

----------

Валькирия Маруся (14.03.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

Кот довольный такой :)
Интересные фотографии :)

----------


## Янек

> Кот довольный такой :)


Да, старика не обижаем. :Smile:

----------

Архимаг (13.03.2016)

----------


## Янек

Не споткнуться  бы...)))

----------


## Янек

Плыть или не плыть?

----------

Архимаг (13.03.2016)

----------


## Янек

Греются на солнышке

----------

Архимаг (13.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (14.03.2016), Славина (13.03.2016)

----------


## Янек

Лосенок куда то плавал...)))

----------

Архимаг (13.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (14.03.2016), Славина (13.03.2016)

----------


## Янек

Одинокая березка

----------

Архимаг (13.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (14.03.2016), Славина (13.03.2016)

----------


## Янек

Украденное  солнце

----------

Архимаг (13.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (14.03.2016)

----------


## Янек

Осеннее туманное утро

----------


## Янек

Лесной уголок

----------

Архимаг (13.03.2016)

----------


## Базилевс

Янек, огромное удовольствие получила, поплавав по предложенному тобой фотомиру :Ok: 
Спасибо большое!!!!!

----------


## Янек

> Янек, огромное удовольствие получила, поплавав по предложенному тобой фотомиру
> Спасибо большое!!!!!


Ну вот и славненько :Aga:

----------


## Янек

Сегодня 14.03.2016

,

----------

Наташкин (15.03.2016)

----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек

На озере  Теклюевское,( в народе  Редикор)

----------

LINSLI (16.03.2016)

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Красиво! Молодец! :Smile3:

----------

Янек (18.03.2016)

----------


## yuzef

Как прекрасна природа. Янек, молодец! Фотки класс!

----------

Янек (18.03.2016)

----------


## Янек

*Ksana tenlarks*, 
*yuzef*, 

Спасибо вам :Smile3:

----------


## Янек

Прошлый новый год 2015. В этом не фоткал, болел маленько.

----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Архимаг

Какая бабочка интересная!  :Yahoo:

----------

Янек (19.03.2016)

----------


## Янек

Постить здесь больше  не буду, кому  интересно добро пожаловать  сюда  https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/olvitson

----------

magistr (29.04.2016)

----------


## татуся

Бабочка прекрасна,как не настоящая!!!
Браво!!!

----------


## magistr

> Постить здесь больше  не буду, кому  интересно добро пожаловать  сюда  https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/olvitson


да, смотрел

очень интересные есть работы

если правильно помню, у тебя Агош, тут знакомый ищет пульт д/у на старенький Fuji 9500 - где найти можно, не в курсе, там вроде не микроджек, а miniUSB как-то приспособлено

----------

Barguzenok (25.12.2016)

----------

